# RE: ANA to get C7s?



## medic65726 (28 Dec 2007)

Extensive discussion going on here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65144.0.html
about old C7's going to arm the Afghan National Army. Not begrudging they need more updated equipment but it would have been nice to see some earmarked for the Canadian Army Cadets.
I'm sure Colt Canada (Diemaco) could have come up with a cheap mod to prevent automatic fire.
When I was a cadet we regularly used FNs on the range and even carried them in the field on exercise sometimes.
Even before the FNs were removed from Cadets there were plans in the works for a Cadet specific rifle, the C10. It was basically a semi-auto only C7, with a Plastic lower reciever in .22LR calibre. Never happened. In the UK the cadets have a version of the service rifle, the SA80, and it would be nice to see something similar here. There are even kits available for the M-16/AR-15/C7 so you can use .22LR ammo in it, making it useable on smaller ranges and at much lower cost.
Once again, the cadets get left behind. With the CF unable to keep up with the recruiting it needs, maybe encouraging youth more might be an idea.
Just my 2 cents.

Simon
An old, former Cadet.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Dec 2007)

Why do Cadets need to get old service rifles in the first place? Canada has very strict rules as far as the recruitment/training of child soldiers goes. Thats all the good folks in the media need to broadcast to the public, 12-15 year olds doing section attacks with retired C7s....

Can you say public relations nightmare


----------



## medaid (28 Dec 2007)

There is absolutely no need for Cadets to possess C-7s. If they want to learn about tactics, weapons, and server their country they can join the PRes at 16 and RegF at 17 with parental consent. Other then that, they can stick to their Daisy. Marksmanship principles apply the same for most firearms.


----------



## medaid (28 Dec 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Here we go again....



Indeed and my points still stand. Cadets = No C7.


----------



## GDawg (28 Dec 2007)

I sure hope that some day the cadets get to use a real rifle again. I rather enjoyed the re-chambered Lee Enfield, so I would lean towards a bolt action rifle. It might have been because I was in Air Cadets, but at the time I made no link between range shooting (I sure enjoyed the indoor range at our armoury) and recruitment. Range shooting was fun, but it was also a martial discipline. Today I engage in target shooting, and "work" shooting, and I think there is a huge difference between them, and I think it should be that way for cadets. So long as their firearms aren't automatic, that they aren't firing at human shaped targets, and they aren't engaging in small unit tactics I say let 'em use real bullets again.

Alas, "progressive" political "wisdom" will reject this loudly, because they want to remove parents and children from effectively having a say in decisions that should be left up to the parent and child. The vast majority of people I know from cadets didn't join the military, and they certainly got to fire a rifle in Cadets, and if Cadets was about brainwashing minors into the forces, they could probably do it without the need of firearms.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Dec 2007)

Locked.

We've done this before a few times, always ends up the same. Go read whats there already

Milnet.ca staff


----------

